Ask HN: What domain do you use for your docs site? - scapecast
======
CM30
[https://companyname.com/docs](https://companyname.com/docs)

Don't see why you need a subdomain for this, and it seems like something that
may be worse on a SEO/marketing level (there's mixed evidence here, but some
sources like Moz say that subdomains are treated like separate websites rather
than part of the same one).

So you may not even need a subdomain for the docs site.

You certainly don't need a whole separate domain for it, especially if the
only reason for it it a 'cute' domain hack without much in the way of
practical value.

------
scapecast
most companies just use

[https://docs.companyname.com](https://docs.companyname.com)

But then you have companies like Slack, which picked a whole new top level
domain.

[https://get.slack.help/](https://get.slack.help/)

What's the benefit of going with the .help domain?

~~~
arkitaip
Slack is using a domain hack to spell out Get Slack Help. It's cute but there
aren't really any usability, security or performance benefits.

Go with a docs. sub domain: users will recognize the domain it belongs to and
you will have one less certificate to worry about.

------
kleampa
docs. for easy maintenance and scaling

~~~
Bino
I second that, it also allows moving and separation from different
sites/publication systems (by DNS pointing). Also a valid concern: I seen main
sites been redone/moved so many times while the docs stayed the same on its
own subdomain...

